# Accurist World Time



## Robert

I've just put a new battery in this for a friend - does anyone know how to set the time on it.

4 buttons but no crown - I'm outside my comfort zone









ps The digital display looks odd in the photo but its ok now


----------



## Roger

Hi Robert,

Did you perform a "reset"? Often its done by finding the terminal marked " AC" or "resest" and shorting this to the +ve side of the cell with a pair of metal tweezers.

I am just guessing here, but the layout of the digital panels looks very similar to the Citizen Navihawk....I know they hold full instructions on their website.

Regards

Roger


----------



## jasonm

I hve the instructions for this one of mine, Ill photocopy them and post em to you......


----------



## Robert

Roger, I didn't - oops









Jase, you're a star

Thanks to both


----------

